

Finding n-th Fibonacci number in x86 assembler - przemoc
https://gist.github.com/przemoc/481446

======
BasDirks
Love this bit: "Are black sheep among them actually gray?"

------
skrebbel
I don't understand why this is special. Anyone care to elaborate?

~~~
Patient0
Perhaps the title should mention that it's done in a mere 15 bytes of
assembler:

"; size: ; 15 bytes"

So it's a code-golf sort of thing.

------
velco
I've been waiting for this all my life!

